# الفريزة الافقية العامة



## khaled.33 (7 ديسمبر 2010)

*بسم الله الرحجمن الرحيم*

*ده عباره عن تعريف بالفريزه الافقيه العامه
*


*الفريزةالافقيه العامه*
*مقدمه عن أنواع الفرايزومكوناتها وتطويرها** :

**تعتبر**ماكينات الفرايز أهم ماكينات التشكيلالمستخدمة في الصناعة والغرض منها**القيامبعمليات التشغيلالمختلفة للسطوح ويقطع المعادن على ماكينة الفريزة**بتحريك المشغولةحركة طوليه بينما تتحرك سكينه القطع ( سكينهالفريزة** ) **حركة دائرية ولهذه السكينة عدد من الحدودالقاطعة التي تنغرس في المشغولة**فتفصل كل سنه من أسنانهاكميه معينهمن الرايش إلى أن يتم الحصول على**الأبعاد المطلوبة للمشغولة . ويوجد العديد من ماكيناتالتفريز وأكثرها**استخداما هي تلك التيتعمل في تفريز السطوح المستوية والمقوسة وكذلك**ماكينات التفريز ذات الركبة والساق وذات المنضدة المركبة، وماكينات**التفريز الكاشطةوالناسخة ، وكذلك الماكينات المستخدمة في قطع المسننات**وماكينات تفريز مجاري الخوابير ، وتكون الأفضلية فيعمليات الإنتاج**بالجملة لماكيناتالتفريز الكاشطة ذات أعمدة الدوران المتعددة وكذلك**للماكينات ذات المنضدة الدوارة وتعتبر ماكينات التفريزذات الساق والركبة**أكثر أنواع مكناتالتفريزاستعمالا وفى هذا النوع من الماكينات تتحرك**الركبة إلى أعلى وأسفل وفى اتجاه الرأس على وجو الفرش ،وتعمل هذه الركبة**كحامل للمنضدة وتنقسمماكينات التفريز ذات الساق والركبة إلى ( أفقيه** – **ورأسيه** ) .

**استخدامات الفرايز** :-*
*تستخدم ماكينات الفرايزعامة**في الأغراض الآتية :1- تسويه وتشكيل الأسطحالمستوية .2- فتح المجارى**والمثقبات العدلة مثلحرف** u**،**t**،**v **والغنفارى.3- فتح المجارى اللولبية على**الأسطح الاسطوانية مثل مجارى البنط.4- فتحأسنان التروس العدل والحلزونية** .5-**فتح أسنان السكاكين.6- عملالجريدة المسننة** .


**الفريزة الأفقية العامة**الغرض منها**
:1- **تسويه وتشكيل السطوحالمستوية** .
2- **فتح المجارى ،إنتاجالمجارى اللولبية على السطوح الأسطوانية**.
3- **قطع أنواع أسنانالتروس العدلة والحلزونية** .
**ومن مميزاتها** :-
1- **الصنية الطولية يمكنأن تميل 45درجة يمينا ويسارا .2- يمكن توصيل فتيل**الصنية الطولية بجهاز التقسيم المركب على الصنية الطوليةوذلك بواسطة**مجموعة تروس**.

**الأجزاءالأساسية** :

**القاعدة**:
**تصنع من الحديد**الزهر الرمادي ويوجد بها خزان لسائل التبريدالذي يتساقط من المنضدة إلي**أسفل خلال المواسير ،كما يثبت على القاعدة موتور وطلمبة سائل التبريد** .
**الهيكل** :
**يثبت**الهيكل على القاعدة بمسامير قلاووظ ، وتثبتجميع أجزاء الماكينة على**الهيكل ، وفي داخلالهيكل يوجد صندوق السرعات وموتور الإدارة عمود الفريزة** . **ويحملالهيكل أيضا عمود قلب الفريزة ، وللهيكل دليل رأسي تتحرك علية**ركبة الفريزة في الاتجاه الرأسي إلي أعلىوأسفل بواسطة يد لتحريك الركبة** . **وتصنع الهيكل من الزهرالرمادي**.


**ركبة الفريزة** :
**تصنع عادة من**الزهر الرمادي وتتحرك إلى أسفل وإلى اعلي علىدليل رأسي موجود بهيكل**الفريزة ، وترتكز الركبةعلى عمود مقلوظ يتحكم في رفع وخفض الركبة** . **وللركبةأفقيات تتحرك عليها قاعدة المنضدة في الاتجاه المستعرض** .
**الصنية (المنضدة) ومشتملاتها**:

**أ – الصنية العريضة : تركبعلى الركبة بواسطة مجارى وفائدتها إعطاء الحركة العرضية ( التغذية العرضية ) للمشغولة** .
**ب – السرج الدوار: يركبعلى الصنية العرضية وبأسفله قرص مدرج يسمح بإدارة على أي زاوية في حدود 45 درجة فياتجاهين دائريين متضادين** .
**جـ** – **الصنية الطولية : تركب على مجارى بالسرج الدوار وفائدتهاإعطاء الحركة** ( **التغذية الطولية ) للمشغولة عن طريق فتيليوجد أسفلها ، ويوجد على سطحها**مجارى** .

**عمود الدوران ( عمود قلبالفريزة** ) :
**يصنع من الصلب وفى**نهاية العمود تجويف مخروطيداخلي بزاوية ميلكبيرة لضمان محورية عمود**السكينةأثناء الدوارانويثبت به طرف عمود السكينة ، ويتم تثبيتعمود**السكينة في عمود الفريزة** .

**عمودالسكينة** :
**يصنع من الصلب**ألسبائكي وتكون إحدى نهايتيه مخروطة الشكلوزاوية ميل المخروطة لها نفس**زاوية مخروط عمود القلبوذلك حتى يمكن تثبيتها ، ويتم دوران عمود السكينة**بواسطة خابورين مثبتين في مجريين لطرف عمود الدوران ويشرفي التجويف**بواسطة فتيل مقلوظأماالطرف الأخر لعمود السكينة قيدور محملا في كرسي**تحميل مثبت في رأس الفريزة** .


**أنواع أعمدةالسكاكين**أعمدة طولية** :

**تركب في ماكينات الفرايزالأفقية ، يثبت طرفها المخروطي في عمود الدوران بينما يحمل الطرف الأخر على كرسيتحميل لمنعة من الاهتزاز** .
**أعمدة قصيرة ( مبتورة** ):

**تستخدم لتثبيت السكاكينالوجيهة والغنفارية وسكاكين حرف**
t


**عدد القطع المستخدمة** :-

**سكينه**الفريزة هي الأداة القاطعة التي تستخدم فيالفرايز ، ولا يمكن الحصول على**أفضل النتائج إلاباستعمال سكينه قطع مناسبة للماكينة ولعملية التشغيل**المطلوبة ، وتصنع سكاكين الفرايز عاده من الصلب السبائكىأو السريع القطع**وتصنع السكاكين حاليا منالكربيدات والسيراميك** .
**بعض أنواع سكاكينالفرايز** :-

**أ – سكينه ذات أسنانحادة أو مدببة وهذا النوع واسع الانتشار لسهوله صنعه**ب – سكينه لفتح المجارىحرف**v
. **جـ – سكينه ذات أسنانمستقيمة ( موازية للمحور) وهي عبارة عن شكل أسطواني**موزع عليها أسنان السكينة بانتظام على محيطها وهذا النوعمن السكاكين قليل**الاستعمال نظرالتحميلالسنة أثناء القطع دفعة واحدة**
.**د – سكينه نصف مقعرةوتصلح لكسر السوك وجعلها بأنصاف أقطار معلومة**
.**هـ – سكينه ذات أسنانلولبية لكي يكون التحميل علي السنة تدريجيا** .
**و – سكينة لعمل بروزمقطعه نصف دائري وتستخدم في حاله قطع بريمات أسنانها دائرية** .
**ز – سكينة لفتح المجاريالتي مقطعها شبة دائري مثل مجاري البنط** .
**حـ- سكينة ذات أسنانمتشابكة وتستخدم لفتح المجاري بالعرض المضبوط وتسمي سكينة قرصيه** .
**ط – سكينة لفتح أسنانالتروس .ك – سكينة وجه لفتح مجرى في عمود** .
**ل – سكينة وجه تقع حدودالقطع بها عند طرفها وتستخدم فى ماكينات الفرايز الرئيسية** .
**م – سكينة لفتح مجرىغنفاري** .
**ن – سكينة لفتح مجري فىعمود** .
**س- سكينة ذات أسنانمنفصلة** .
**ع – سكينة ذات أسنانمنفصلة** .
**ي- سكينة منشار** .

- **طرق تثبيت عددالقطع** :-


**باستخدام**خابور : تصنع السكاكين بعده أقطار موحدة ( 16،22،27،32،40،50)وكذلك ثقوب**السكينة تكون بأخذ هذهالأقطار حسب السكينة . ويوجد بكل من السكينة**والعمود مجري خابور ليتم تثبيت السكينة بة علي العمودوتوضع حلقات علي**جانبي السكينة لضبط وضعالسكينة بالنسبة للشغلة** .

**التثبيت بالقلاووظ** :
**وتصنع**السكينة والنصاب وقطعة واحدة ( سكاكين الطرف )ويكون الناصب مسلوب ويكون**التثبيت فيهذه الحالةبواسطة القلاووظ أي يكون النصاب مقلوظ وتربط علية**صامولة لضمان إدخال السكينة ولضمان عدم فك السكينة أثناءالتشغيل ، ويكون**القلاووظ يمين للسكاكينالتيتدور يمين وشمال للسكاكين التي تدور شمال** .
**التثبيت بقابض (في ظرف**) :
**ويستعمل**الظرف لتثبيت السكاكين ذات النصاب الاسطوانيوهو يكون من ثلاثة أجزاء** (**صامولة زنق – جلبه و بها سلبه من الخارج – جسمالظرف و به سلبه داخليه**لاستقبال الجلبةالمشقوقة ) وعند ربط الصامولة تقفل الجلبة على نصاب**السكينة فيتم التثبيت** .


**طرق تثبيت المشغولات** :-
**تربط**المشغولات الصغيرة في ملزمة ( منجلة ) الماكينة، آما المشغولات الكبيرة**فتربط علي طاولةالماكينة بصورة مباشرة وذلك باستعمال مساعدات الربط**والقامطات المختلفة ، وفى هذه الحالة تكون مسامير الربطذات رؤوس تلاؤم**مجاري الطاولة التي علىشكل حرف** ( t ) .


-**بعض أنواع الملازم (المناجل)المستعملةفي ربط المشغولة** :
1- **الملزمة (المناجل) غيرالدوارة :تستخدم لربط المشغولات البسيطة والتي لا تحتاج إلى زاوية انحراف**
.2- **الملزمة (المناجل) الدوارة:تستخدم لربط المشغولات التي تحتاج إلى زاويةانحراف**
.3- **الملزمة (المناجل) الجامعالأغراض :تستخدم في تفريز السطوح المائلة علي**الماكينة بأي زاوية ، حيث يمكنها الدوران حول العموديوكذلك حول المحور**الأفقي وتسمي أيضاالملزم الشاملة .تتكون الملازم (المناجل) من**:
1- **القاعدة**
2- **فك ثابت**
3- **اوجة مصلده**
4- **فك متحرك**
5- **لولب ربط6- الطرفالمربع للولب**
7- **المتوازيات**
8- **لوح الربط**
9- **يدالربط:6:*​


----------



## mugdad (7 يناير 2011)

شكرى وتقديرى دوما للمهندسين العرب واولا لك اخى الغالى


----------



## atefabdo58com (7 يناير 2011)

اخى خالد جزاك الله خير ووافقنى الله واياك


----------

